# What type engine



## bossgator (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 1960 MF-35 ser# SGF209262. It has a Marvel-Schebler carb either 605 or 683 I can't find any markings with the model number. I've assumed for the year I've had this that its a Continental 134 engine. Tractor data.com also lists a Standard 4cyl gas engine. If anyone has some info, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
BG


----------

